# Recent cancer? When are your scans scheduled?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. I'm wondering what your "scan schedule" is over the next couple of years, if you know it.

After my first full-body scan in May, I SWEAR the oncologist told me that my next scan would be in December (about 6 months), then each year (possibly for three years, maybe for life???) after that, and after 3 clear scans, they consider a patient clear (at least for the time being).

So, fast forward to last week. I called my docs office and left a voicemail with the nurse to find out what exactly I need to have scheduled in December, and whether I need to do any preparation. She called back and left a voicemail for me, saying they're just going to do labs. What the...???

I would honestly bet my life that they said to come back in December for another scan. Besides, based on weird feelings in my neck/throat/voice, there is almost no doubt in my mind that there's cancer there...but that will just sound paranoid to the doctor.

Thanks!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I was supposed to have one in November, but I have opted out of it for now. I am going to go with a thyroglobulin blood test, and see how that goes.

I will keep you in my prayers, and sure hope you in my prayers, and hope no more bad guys are in there. I feel like all of mine were rounded up and given the boot. Now it just Graves for me.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I was supposed to have one in November, but I have opted out of it for now.


Thanks. Would the November one have been your first/only?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh, interesting.

I'm on the yearly plan for the next four, maybe five years (five if I have to repeat the RAI next fall or four if I don't).

I can appreciate the paranoia...I think I'd want at least one or two just to shut my mind up! Thinking of you!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, joplin. Okay, maybe my memory is playing tricks on me. Maybe they did just say "every year" for a scan, and not one in December. I just wish I could find my notes from that darn appointment!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Thanks. Would the November one have been your first/only?


Yes, it would have.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hoping not to seem like I am hijacking your thread....but I found the following link on tumor classification fascinating. I used it to decipher that portion of my pathology report. I had no idea what all those funny letter combos meant until I read this.

http://cancerstaging.blogspot.com/2005/02/thyroid.html


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Octavia.....please don't blame your memory (although my memory play tricks too LOL)

It doesn't surprise me that you got mixed messages and I BELIEVE what you heard the first time...LOL. I really do. There is so much discrepancy amongst info provided to patients by providers-it amazes me. I remind myself (almost hourly so I don't forget-haha) we are all different w/different docs.

It's my understanding that I will be on the "yearly" plan. I will have a WBS on Thurs-one week to the day (and hour) after RAI-whats up with that ? LOL and then will go yearly.

Webster....thanks for posting that thread. I love how I got bumped to Stage 2 because i'm +40....hahahaha. Priceless.

Each day I'm fascinated more and more with this butterfly shaped organ and equally thankful I've maintained my sarcasm to keep me sane (if possible).

Everyone here is so great and it doesn't matter what kind of day you're having, you can pop on here and just read something and know you're not alone.

Its our PROCESS.....


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

CLRRN, I think knowing you're not alone was the first comfort I received here. Well, and to know I wasn't crazy either!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Hi. I'm wondering what your "scan schedule" is over the next couple of years, if you know it.
> 
> After my first full-body scan in May, I SWEAR the oncologist told me that my next scan would be in December (about 6 months), then each year (possibly for three years, maybe for life???) after that, and after 3 clear scans, they consider a patient clear (at least for the time being).
> 
> ...


Octavia; I sure don't like the sounds of that! Do you think your insurance is interfering with these decisions?

Please let us know; this is worrisome!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> Octavia; I sure don't like the sounds of that! Do you think your insurance is interfering with these decisions?


No, I don't think that's the case. I think I just need to call the nurse back and have an actual conversation, instead of playing phone tag. Maybe I just need to tell her about this "presence" I'm feeling in my neck...

And thanks for the pug hugs!


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I had my TT Dec 31st and my RAI of 150mci in Feb 2011. I just got my first Thyrogen shot today and will get my second shot tomorrow. I will take the pill on Wed and have my Scan Friday. I was told every six months until I get 2 clean scans in a row and then I would go to yearly for 5 years. I guess it depends on the extent and type of cancer you have. I had a 3cm Follicular Variant of Papillary and a 1.5cm classic Papillay. I was 45 when diagnosed. I am hoping my scan is clean Friday and not sure what the chances are that I will need another treatment dose. I know my first scan after my treatment in Feb showed a large amount of activity in the thyroid bed (I was told that was normal) and I had some activity in my stomach and bladder (again I was told that was normal). However, I have read that a lot of people have little or no activity show on their first scan after TT and RAI treatment. Just hoping for the best right now and ready to put it behind me for at least 6 more months.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> No, I don't think that's the case. I think I just need to call the nurse back and have an actual conversation, instead of playing phone tag. Maybe I just need to tell her about this "presence" I'm feeling in my neck...
> 
> And thanks for the pug hugs!


You are welcome and please keep us apprised!!!


----------

